# Windows 98 antivirus



## mystmaiden (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a couple of old machines that run Windows 98 that I use for times like this when my 'good' computer is crashed or in use but its getting hard to find any antivirus protection for them. I know avg no longer supports Windows 98.. are there any available that do?

Thanks, 
myst


----------



## KLR (Dec 2, 2001)

have been able to use Avast on a couple of Win 98 computers - even though the Avast site does not say it works for 98.
Ken


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

maybe the older versions of kaspersky


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello myst. 

Avast! Home (free) and Avast! Pro (paid) both work for windows 98
See here for the free http://www.avast.com/eng/system-requirements-avast-home.html
And here for the paid http://www.avast.com/eng/system-requirements-avast-professional.html

You can download the free version here http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_home.html
Or get the paid version here http://www.avast.com/eng/avast_4_professional.html

Here's a comparison of the 2 http://www.avast.com/eng/avast-compare-home-professional.html


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

McAfee security center 6.0 or 5 works on Windows 98.


----------



## Ralphn (Jan 19, 2004)

I second Avast Antivirus it works well with windows 98 and its free.


----------



## sensitive^ (Dec 22, 2004)

I downloaded avast for windows 98. Then install it. It is not FREE its a demo. That's what it says. Try for 60 days or something like that. I need a full free one. I used to have avg, but unfortunately it does not support win 98 anymore.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

U would have downloaded Avast professional
Avast home edition is totally free


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

> Avast home edition is totally free


http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html


----------



## sensitive^ (Dec 22, 2004)

Nope I download the home version from the web site. Its a demo.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

You need to register the free version.

See here http://www.avast.com/eng/home-registration.php 

it's free to register and you need to do so once every year.


----------



## sensitive^ (Dec 22, 2004)

Did you also see this: avast! 4 Home Edition works for 60 days after the installation in demo mode. You will obtain your FREE license key by E-mail after the registration. The license key is valid for 1 year. After one year you will need to just re-register. 

I probably don't understand it. But it says 60 days. 

I just need a free antivirus no registration or anything. I need one like avg.


----------



## KLR (Dec 2, 2001)

Registration is not difficult and having Avast is worth it.
The Avast site makes it difficult to find the free version.
Registration is needed within 60 days to keep it active.
But it is still free - unless you you download the wrong version.
Ken


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

Avast is free you just need to register it once a year, 

I think they do that to get an estimate of how many people are using it, I'm not sure though so don't take my word for it,

But if you want to try a different one there's also Avira http://www.free-av.com/


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

What about NOD32? That may be free.


----------



## blitzkreig (Mar 6, 2009)

*Dear Jason08
*Nod32 doesn't provide free protection.
All you get is a demo for free for 15 days or something


----------

